# shipping dogs



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

Has anyone ever shipped a dog if so can I get some info


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i have shipped dogs by both the ground transport and by the airlines. what are you looking to find out?


----------

